# First time cold smoking cheese in my MES



## rimrocksmoker (Apr 15, 2014)

Last August & then again in September I smoked some cheese in my MES. I like a strong smoke so I left in there for 3 to 4 hours. I then let it cool, wrapped in cellophane & then vacuumed sealed. Then put in the Fridge to settle. I go to Arizona for the winter so I left it there all winter. We ate the Havarti Wild Garlic shortly after we got back. It was GOOD! I will try to post some pictures. 













P1070644.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070645.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070646.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070647.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070648.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070649.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070744.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070745.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070746.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070749.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070750.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070751.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


















P1070752.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Apr 15, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks great. We can't keep smoked cheese in the house.  It disappears.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I smoke a lot of cheese too - it's some great stuff  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have some I've aged close to 2 years I'm gonna open soon


----------



## rimrocksmoker (Apr 15, 2014)

When we got back here from AZ a couple of weeks ago a friend of mind came opened his place up. We have a toast to open the year, a glass of rum on the rocks from a small distillery  in Kingman, AZ. I had him pick out a cheese for us to try. He picked the Havarti wild garlic. We had that along with some smoked trout that I did last summer, I could of passed the trout off as salmon. It was a good way to start the new season. I still has some of both the fish & cheese left last week so I had it for lunch along with pickled garlic & wine. Darn fine lunch!


----------

